# 29 inch apple



## chris75111 (Aug 21, 2016)

Don't know if this is the place for this ? But I have a friend who called me said he had big apple tree for me . The problem is it was a older ladies tree her grandpa planted at least 80 to 90 years ago . So I wanted to be fair with price .What would be a fair price for a 16 foot 29 inch apple log .


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2016)

no idea of value- apple is very difficult to dry. do not pay very much

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

Make a couple of bowls for her. That way it stays in the family and has meaning.
I think that's your best bet....

It is hard to keep uncracked. So let him/her know it drops the prices on pieces that large....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## gvwp (Aug 22, 2016)

Also be sure of what you are buying. Apple logs this large are rarely solid and/or sound. Be sure the logs are not hollow or rotten before making any kind of offer. I like the idea Marc offered as well. Gives her something of value from the tree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JohnF (Aug 22, 2016)

I also agree with Mark, a gift of something made from that tree would likely mean a lot more to the gal than a check would. I once agreed with a neighbor to make 3 signs from some of the lumber in exchange for a veneer quality walnut tree. We were both tickled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chris75111 (Aug 27, 2016)

Here it is she wouldn't take anything for it . Said she was happy too know it would be used for something and not go to waste.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ClintW (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks good! Never seen an apple that big. When you cut it make sure to over-cut the wanted size quite a bit. I had a smaller apple trunk this last winter. Some pieces I cut shrunk from 1 3/4 to nearly 1 1/4! And make sure to coat the ends well with seal and over the crotch figure too. It's gonna move a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gvwp (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes indeed! That looks really nice for Apple. Should yield a lot of nice blanks from those logs. Nice score.


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 5, 2016)

Sweet. Rough turn it or mill it ASAP!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

